# Crystal.. first time mom and first time owner



## jandy (May 31, 2015)

Hi All

Being new to horse ownership, and both Crystal and I new to foals we are looking for some reassurance or constructive suggestions regarding her weight - other than her baby bump. The foal is due in September - today is the first day of winter in New Zealand so she is wearing her winter fluffy coat.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 31, 2015)

I think she looks great and Im feeling your "winter pain". Glad you have joined us at the nutty nursery





cant wait to see what she is hiding in there for you


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 1, 2015)

From these photos she really looks good to me, good weight on her topline. I wouldn't want her any fatter. She is pretty!


----------



## jandy (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. Of course she is forever telling me she hasn't had enough to eat!

As she has a good weight on her do I need to feed any sort of supplements in these last few months of her pregnancy, or is grazing and hay enough?

I realise feeding out anything more will make her put on weight, but for the sake of the foal should I be giving her anything?

I too, Ryan, am curious about what she is hiding inside. The father was imported to NZ from Canada - (First Knights Quantam of Solace), and the Grandfather is a multi world champion (First Knights Lord of the Rings). We have seen one of Quantam's other offspring's and he was so pretty (opps handsome)


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2015)

Not knowing what you can get in New Zealand, I would say in late July, you might start her on some Mare/Foal feed. That will give her a boost of protein for those little bones and muscles. The last trimester is when baby starts gaining weight, so takes more nutrition away from momma. So, just watch her weight in the next 6 weeks or so, and start her on some Mare/Foal ration in late July -- or earlier if you seen she's starting to lose some weight.

Such a pretty girl!!


----------

